# Top 15 entrepreneurs under 40 years old



## coco50 (14 Aug 2006)

Hi All,

Can you name the top 15 successful entrepreneurs in Ireland who are under 40 years old?
I'll start off with 
Eamonn & Brian Fallon - DAFT.ie


----------



## Irish Guru (22 Oct 2008)

How about:

Declan Ganley,
Nigel Hughes,
Pearce Flannery
Gene Browne
Barry O Callaghan


----------



## Caveat (22 Oct 2008)

The _pigsback_ crowd - whoever they are.


----------



## phanteon (22 Oct 2008)

The Taggart brothers won the award last year.


----------



## CGorman (23 Oct 2008)

Surely Martin McVicar of Combilift gets a mention. Zero to €100m sales with an Irish manufactured product with the vast majority of sales to far away export markets. 

At 29 he won E&Y EOY award.


----------



## ubiquitous (23 Oct 2008)

How long will it be before CGorman makes the list? Watch this space folks


----------



## CGorman (23 Oct 2008)

ubiquitous said:


> How long will it be before CGorman makes the list? Watch this space folks



Haha, don't think so!


----------



## Purple (23 Oct 2008)

ubiquitous said:


> How long will it be before CGorman makes the list? Watch this space folks


 and we knew him what he was in school


----------



## Irish Guru (23 Oct 2008)

Did the Taggarts close down this week?


----------



## VOR (10 Nov 2008)

How could you leave out Ciaran Maguire???!!!


----------

